# What happened to petbugs.com?



## ABbuggin (Jul 18, 2008)

I noticed that petbugs.com was down about a week ago

http://www.petbugs.com/

I figured they were just doing maintenance or something since the same thing has happened to some other forums I frequent. Its been sometime now since the site was up and I was wondering if anybody knew anything about it?

Thanks!


----------



## herpguy (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't know, I've been wondering that same exact thing!

-Dave



ABbuggin said:


> I noticed that petbugs.com was down about a week ago http://www.petbugs.com/
> 
> I figured they were just doing maintenance or something since the same thing has happened to some other forums I frequent. Its been sometime now since the site was up and I was wondering if anybody knew anything about it?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 19, 2008)

Forgot to pay their bill?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one noticing this!  

They need to come back online. I do a lot of business there!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 20, 2008)

obviously not enough :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 21, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> obviously not enough :lol:


Why you!!! lol

It doesn't matter anyway, its free to post there.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jul 21, 2008)

I sent an email to Michael to see what's what with their site. If he doesn't reply to his petbugs email address, I'll try his personal email. I'll post here as soon as I hear back.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## herpguy (Jul 21, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only one noticing this!  They need to come back online. I do a lot of business there!


Yeah, that is where I do most of my selling as well! It is also where I do my buying!

-Dave


----------



## Ian (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like a server issue - maybe they are migrating to a new server or something?

I'm sure all will be okay


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jul 22, 2008)

Yep, that's exactly what Michael said...server issues, but they are fixed now.


----------



## mantispixel (Jul 22, 2008)

Peter said:


> Yep, that's exactly what Michael said...server issues, but they are fixed now.


I tried petbugs.com last night and this morning and the site is still down. With the same message page. So it is not fixed yet.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 22, 2008)

mantispixel said:


> I tried petbugs.com last night and this morning and the site is still down. With the same message page. So it is not fixed yet.


Works for me. B)


----------



## herpguy (Jul 22, 2008)

It works for me, finally!

-Dave


----------



## Orin (Jul 30, 2008)

It was up for a few days and has been down for a while now. :blink:


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 2, 2008)

Still out.


----------



## Orin (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like it might be down for good now?


----------

